# Backed into light pole



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I backed into a light pole today at one of the town homes that shares a drive with the one I do, knocked it over and all just wondering if anyone has had this happen and has an idea what it will cost. Its not a city one but one of those (plastic?)ones that just snap right of about 15-20 feet high.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

good question, I know in Ohio a wooden utility pole is close to $400, so I would imagine that would be pretty pricey


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I backed into a light post a few years back at a church. Aluminum and it broke right where the square pole meets the flange base. I brought it to my local shop and they welded it for around $120. Brought it back,reconnected the wires and base nuts holding it on and the church replaced the bulb, mercury vapor, I think.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

This has happened _WAY_ to many times to us. One of our drivers hit the same pole at the same property 2 years in a row. We've nicknamed him "Oops", and deservedly so. He's been with us close to twenty years and is a top man, so it happens to the best of them. These poles cost close to six grand each.

Last year at a mall (on the first push of the year - *10 minutes *into the push) our site supervisor knocked one down with a loader. This one just over 20 grand!

Another loader operator was clearing a very large office lot with a 16' pusher. _No_ other cars in the lot but _HIS._ He actually backed into his own car causing big time damage. There are more stories. :crying:

These are all seasoned, top notch operators - the best of the best. Because of the course of time and number of pieces, the law of averages does prevail.....like it or not.


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

It's been awhile, but the last one we had to replace was $1000. ATM's cost $3000, 8.5 plows will not fit thru most drive thru lanes!!!!!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We just replaced one at $2236 at a strip mall.


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah I think we all have. Best way to find out call a local electrican or take pics to an electric supply company in your area and they can help. I had one jump out and attack me in a retail shopping mall you know the big ones, set me back almost 9k.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We hit one last year like TCLA. First plow of the season within the first hour or so.

$11,000.00


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I backed into one of the wooden electrical poles that was in the middle of this parking lot.
I saw it, but there was ice under the snow and I slid into it.
Didnt hit it hard, but it blew the back window out of the Cherekee I was using !
Lucky I had a spare one !


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

TCLA;689120 said:


> This has happened _WAY_ to many times to us. One of our drivers hit the same pole at the same property 2 years in a row. We've nicknamed him "Oops", and deservedly so. He's been with us close to twenty years and is a top man, so it happens to the best of them. These poles cost close to six grand each.
> 
> Last year at a mall (on the first push of the year - *10 minutes *into the push) our site supervisor knocked one down with a loader. This one just over 20 grand!
> 
> ...


This was a very good post, you seem like a down to earth person


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I backed into a 50' tall light pole at a mall we plow last week and cracked it off.
All 50' came crashing down.

those lights are around 12,000 a piece


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

sk187;691135 said:


> I backed into a 50' tall light pole at a mall we plow last week and cracked it off.
> All 50' came crashing down.
> 
> those lights are around 12,000 a piece


You must have gotten away without destroying the concrete pillar. :salute:



Vaughn Schultz;691122 said:


> This was a very good post, you seem like a down to earth person


And you seem very cool yourself Mr. Schultz. I treat people the way I want to be treated. Although I do seem to have a problem with people who act like big shots.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad I'm not the only one with these kind of problems, I do a lot of bank branches and the manager called me up one day to say that a flag pole blew over two days after a storm. I said that couldn't have been my fault, but he rolled the tape thta had my backhoe just catch the edge of the 35' flag pole enough to weaken it. I was able to have the fiberglass repaired, just remember those banks have great video. As matter of fact, the guy doing them before me was fired for billing for salt that was never applied. Bank checked the video and the truck was driving around but not putting down any material, at one branch the company never even sent a truck and billed for it.


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

Got one of those fancy old style ones at an upscale HOA a few years ago. I was too tired and backed into it with the skid, just saw it topple out of the corner of my eye, then a flash as the light exploded. $8000, thank god for insurance.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

TCLA;691711 said:


> You must have gotten away without destroying the concrete pillar. .


Yeah the bumper was just high enough to be over the pillar it just strait hit the light pole.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

One of my guys hit one at a private school. Pole fell over, cracked the cement base, wires riped from the ground. By the time they pulled all new wires, new base and pole, installation and such: $7500.00 range.


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

It matters very much how tall it is. They get expensive quick.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont understand why these light poles jump out from behind us in the middel of the night!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope all the plowers without insurance look at this thread.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was plowing commercial working for a guy, I was plowing with a 12 foot snow box, andI decided to start pushing snow where no one else had that year. Come to find out in the spring I had destroyed 100 feet of chain link from the snow rolling down a small hill into the fence. Oops


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

ABES;692196 said:


> I hope all the plowers without insurance look at this thread.


That would suck if you hit one and had no insurance. 

I guess you would learn quick how valuable insurance is


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

At least you didnt back into a 03 mercedes. Like one of our guys did...


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I hope you have insurance. I know someone that took one down. About $20,000 in damages and repairs.


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

A local big box store that plowed themselves had a slipup with a brand new toyota or honda car. Tire tracks up the hood windshield and roof smashed from the salt spreader. He backed right over them claim he never saw them. Thats when they signed with us.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

took out a light pole couple of years back. called the electrician out. he got there and the city was alread putting up a new one. no wonder taxes are sky high here.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Ouch, I've been reading this for the past week and it proved to be bad luck. We took out one tonight, Haven't seen it yet, but I know the phone will ring tomorrow!


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

TCLA;689120 said:


> This has happened _WAY_ to many times to us. One of our drivers hit the same pole at the same property 2 years in a row. We've nicknamed him "Oops", and deservedly so. He's been with us close to twenty years and is a top man, so it happens to the best of them. These poles cost close to six grand each.
> 
> Last year at a mall (on the first push of the year - *10 minutes *into the push) our site supervisor knocked one down with a loader. This one just over 20 grand!
> 
> ...


Holy Crap. You weren't kidding when you told me light poles were a really really bad thing to hit! Fortunately, we haven't ever had to do anything with our insurance company except pay them, but what happens when you hit something like a light pole, sign, etc etc. I'm sure it varies by policy with deductibles and everything, but will rates and everything end up increasing?


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

One of my shuttle operators lost control going down a steep hill and took out 3 poles and a transformer, it was around 25k


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I've put up a lot of light poles that got hit in my day job. Most not by plow trucks!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

You guys are getting porked. I am a commercial electrician and even the tallest double cobra head LED poles don't go for $12000 installed. You guys should find our own electrician to do those calls for you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnprolawns;699247 said:


> Holy Crap. You weren't kidding when you told me light poles were a really really bad thing to hit! Fortunately, we haven't ever had to do anything with our insurance company except pay them, but what happens when you hit something like a light pole, sign, etc etc. I'm sure it varies by policy with deductibles and everything, but will rates and everything end up increasing?


Yes , I was wondering about ins. rates after repeat offenders and expensive objects and such.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just stopped in to comment that I have hit a light pole as well..............


Then I realized I commented 5 years ago.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

A guy who works for me backed into a light pole once. Luckily for me the mount was on a hinge, the pole tipped over. We just lifted it back into place and it was like it never happened.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

back in to a brick pillar once Slight bump and that thing fell all apart $800 repair bill
My mistake To many hrs in the truck


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

We all hit stuff. I hit my dad's car the first storm this year. Broke the door real bad. Everyone hits something when you're out plowing. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

What has hitting these light poles done to your insurance premiums? Or are most here just paying out of pocket for them?

I had an operator destroy a section of "sound barrier fence" which apparently cost $18,000 per 16 foot section...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Funniest part of this thread is that I tell anyone who drives a truck for us to not hit a light pole.

I don't care if they hit a car, mangle a shopping cart rack, break a curb or anything else but DO NOT HIT A LIGHT POLE.



......................


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

WIPensFan;1600285 said:


> Yes , I was wondering about ins. rates after repeat offenders and expensive objects and such.


Commercial rates are different than personal policies. Rates generally don't change after an incident due to the fact that commercial policies already figure there is going to be damage at some point or another, especially if the company grows.

It's when you have lots of claims in a year or two and your business is showing basically gross negligence is when they will either raise your rates or pull the plug.

...........


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have hit a Fire Hydrant, they are very solid. Did not hurt it but the bumper and tailgate did not fair to well. It did not have a flag on it but I new it was there, just lost it at the wrong time. Lets see on that hit list, dumpster ears, van, posts. Not to many for 25+ years plowing.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I put the backhoe rear bucket through the drivers window of a bmw a few years ago. We all have been there & done that! Thats why we all have insurance ( I hope).


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I have to meet a customer tomorrow to look at a 20x20 dog fence (fancy Aluminum) that they backed into with the dump box, driver was puzzled when I called and asked about it! 

Not sure if this will be out of pocket or an insurance claim, I guess after I meet the fence sales rep tomorrow I will know !!!!


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yep backed into a light pole concrete pillar.. Bent the ***** out of my rear bumper, and quarter panel too, a couple of season's ago and looks the same today. Industrial lot. No idea how much the light pole cost. Ground was soft and the whole concrete pillar and pole now sit about 5 degree's off. he he.... Note to self; after getting out of the cab, Go forward man! Go forward!

I still have the account by the way, don't think they care. Least of their worries. I would take responsibility if they asked for what its worth, take my loader and straighten it back whence it came. But all good for now, 'cept for my bumper.

It probably pale's in comparison to their own employee plow guy that left a big "U" shaped impression on the steel vertical siding where he backed into the building doing 10 mph last winter. Ha!


----------

